# Amillennialism



## Henry from Canada (Nov 12, 2005)

I found some really good sites on the internet that explain Historicism really well. 

One site in particular goes through Revelation one verse at a time and explains each verse in a way that I can actually understand. (I previously thought Revelation was un-understandable.)

I can not find any sites that explain Amillennialsim that well.

Is there anyone that knows a good source of information 
about Amillennialism. If possible, I would prefer a web site, rather than having to buy a book.

Thanks, Henry


----------



## Robin (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's a church website with the entire book of Revelation expounded via the Amill position. See what you think...

http://www.christreformed.org/resources/index.shtml?main

Here is a site with Vos's writings:

http://www.biblicaltheology.org/

Another tip is, notice the Apostle Paul's "two age" language throughout his writings. Paul was not a millenarian, btw. 

Robin 

[Edited on 11-12-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Henry from Canada (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the information, Robin.

Robin are you saying Paul was amillenarian, or did I misinterpret your last statement?


----------

